# Damp Proof A Structural Thing?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

During heavy persistent rain we have water enter a room behind the garage. This room has one wall below ground (around 5ft). The ground slopes to the other external wall.

This house is 8-9n years old. Just about to put a claim in under an HNBC??? equivalent policy and all I know at present is that only structural things are covered. The developer went bankrupt several years ago (hence this policy).

On the assumption it's the damp proof that's failed/not been done properly is damp proof covered as a structural thing?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty sure NHBC covers that, but some people say not worth the paper it's written on. Can't confirm as never needed to claim.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

it should be covered under the NHBC but from what I have read you have to keep pushing them to do something (I have not had to use mine yet touch wood)

is it a new build property, some builders only give 5 year warranty compared to 10 years. when we went to view different builders, some of them only offered 5 years warranty


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

House is 8 years old and doesn't have NHBC as the builders went bust before it was ever sold. We bought it as a repossession and as part of that to satisfy the mortgage company they had to buy an NHBC warranty equivalent from a company called checkmate.

Their docs says structural damage/defects only so I'm imagining this isn't going to be covered.


----------

